# Simple Green and my chain - what happened?



## Nitro McGregor (Apr 22, 2021)

I degreased my chain today with Simple Green in a small plastic cup and when I removed it all of the outer links lost their luster. Here's a pic. Is that normal or do I need a new chain?

edit: when I normally clean my chain I use the Park Tool chain and drive clean kit with some Simple Green and the chain never lost its luster until today.

Shimano SLX CN-M7100


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Use citrus based degreaser for chains.


----------



## banjor (Dec 8, 2015)

Simple Green is a pretty powerful solvent. I’m guessing that it dissolved some of the plastic cup and deposited it in a film on your chain. You might be able to restore the luster by using more Simple Green and a microfiber cloth with some elbow grease. You could also try a jewelers polishing cloth. Don’t forget to lube the chain afterward, since Simple Green dissolves lube and grease.

Another thing to try would be the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser disposable cleaning pads. Those act as a polishing block similar to an extremely fine-grained sanding pad. It works by using friction to not only remove grime but also polish metals and remove microscopic scratches. Wet the pad and tear off the used surface to reveal fresh material periodically and rub hard.

The Magic Eraser trick works on a surprisingly large array of bike parts, including glossy carbon fiber and titanium, and even mirrors, glass, and crystal. I’ve used it to remove rust stains, paint, scuffs, pitting, discoloration, and to polish 25+ year old chrome to a mirror-like finish. You can also roll it up, stuff it into metal tubing like seatposts and handlebars, and twist/slide to remove grit and rust traces to prevent seizing. I have a 1994 showpiece Bontrager frame with well-used Suntour XC Pro components that look brighter than the day they rolled off the assembly line, all thanks to Magic Eraser and a lot of time spent obsessively rubbing while watching TV. That bike has gotten me more compliments than any other I’ve owned, people can’t take their eyes off the sheen.


----------



## cbahrami (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I had the same result with a chain that I was stripping to hot wax. I suspect water in the solution is the main culprit. Strip off any oils that protect the metal and you get oxidization almost immediately. The dark oxidization may not be particularly bad as long as you protect the chain post cleaning with chain lube.
Another theory is that extended contact with degreasers can make the chain brittle (called Hydrogen embrittlement). Here's a link from velonews talking about it: Technical Q&A with Lennard Zinn - Not-so-Simple Green | VeloNews.com


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I find that soaking a chain in degreaser harms more than it helps because the degreaser will penetrate the rollers and remove vital lube from within that is nearly impossible to replace. If one finds that their chain is overly greasy, it usually means that they overlube and don't wipe enough of the excess off. The best way to combat this situation is to use a rag with a little degreaser and wipe it clean instead of soaking it. If you feel that you simply must soak a chain, soak it in a ziplock baggy with some lube over night, wipe it clean and reinstall.


----------



## Nitro McGregor (Apr 22, 2021)

In my quest to learn to learn DIY bike maintenance, I'm discovering YouTube bike maintenance channels are hit and miss with their advice. I'm going to ditch the Simple Green and buy something bike specfic instead.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Nitro McGregor said:


> In my quest to learn to learn DIY bike maintenance, I'm discovering YouTube bike maintenance channels are hit and miss with their advice. I'm going to ditch the Simple Green and buy something bike specfic instead.


Simple Green is fine if diluted. Full strength, it's corrosive. Personally I just use a wax based lube. Wipe chain down, lube, ride, repeat.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Use a dry wax on your chain and don't soak it in a cleaner. If you want a cleaner looking chain, use a brush on the outside. Soaking your chain removes the lube that's in the rollers. Dry wax will continually push the dirt (that may penetrate the rollers) to the outside where you can brush it off. 
Some folks never lube their chains on the premise that lube attracts dirt, as petroleum based lubes do. If you ride in dry, dusty country, dirt will definitely penetrate your chain. Dry wax lube will keep that to a minimum, especially if you follow directions and let the lube dry before you ride.
I used to fuss with my chain. Now I just relube and go. Replace the chain when it's time and don't think you can extend it's life enough to warrant messing with it all the time to keep it clean. The chain is the hardest working part on your bike and will wear out no matter what kind of TLC it gets. 
Keep your drivetrain clean with a stiff plastic brush and small flat screw driver. Dry wax has a tendency to build up on the derailleur pulleys and cassette's teeth. 
Lube your chain with front "D" in outside ring, the biggest, and the rear "D" in the outside cog, the highest gear/smallest cog. That way there are only one ring and one cog getting any extra lube that will need to be cleaned off.
Let it dry, then go for a ride.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Use an emulsifying cleaner, no solvents or detergents. Maxims cleanup a good example


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Yup, citrus base cleaner, then 1 drop dumonde tech on each link, wipe excess.


----------



## Gman7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nitro McGregor said:


> I degreased my chain today with Simple Green in a small plastic cup and when I removed it all of the outer links lost their luster. Here's a pic. Is that normal or do I need a new chain?
> 
> edit: when I normally clean my chain I use the Park Tool chain and drive clean kit with some Simple Green and the chain never lost its luster until today.
> 
> ...


I use mineral spirits to strip the chain and then Dumond tech to relube it. The mineral spirits will loosen dirt deep in the chain and float it out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I never use a degreaser at all. Keeping the chain reasonably clean by regular lube and wipe downs eliminates that need for me.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

palerider said:


> Yup, citrus base cleaner, then 1 drop dumonde tech on each link, wipe excess.


I'm using the yellow bottle of DumondeTech lube -how the heck do you put a drop on each roller. Can't tip the bottle over without it pouring out. I mean I suppose one could but that seems like the incorrect method of use for this lube.
I've been doing a drop on a roller with Squirt for a few years. This watery stuff though seems best suited for the pour-n-spin. I feel like it would take an hour to drop that onto the chain. LOL

I think OP may have good results soaking the chain in a citrus product to break down the discoloration. Maybe a toothbrush too. This is probably going to be a chore though, soak it for a few minutes then get a brush out and start brushing. Soaking it over night for example may not net any better results than just cleaning it now. The longer you wait to clean it may make it even more difficult.

ProTip: Use somebody elses tooth brush.

Whenever I do the 'deep cleaning' process to a chain. I simply spray it while still on the bike. Allow the soap of choice to do the work while I'm washing the bike. I may spin the cranks and spritz water at it to reactive the soap once or twice too.

I've used Simple Green many times. I don't know if it was diluted or not though. I haven't had any issues with the method above. It's been a long time since I have used Simple Green on my bikes though.
Lately I've adapted to diluting my soap for any bike cleaning purposes.
I've been using the over priced Orange Clean but it sure does work well. I'll pour from one container into an empty and add water. If the cleaning power isn't enough I'll add a spritz of soap or add to the watered down bottle. My chains come out nice with this approach as does the bike finish (carbon and aluminum). I don't often soap up the chain though. It stays fairly clean routinely. After a horibally muddy ride or if I plan to travel or if it's just been a long time then I'll make the chain pretty. I love a clean chain though!
I'll generally wash with an old wash mitt used as a sponge. Or just use my hand if I'm doing it pretty quick. And a brush/toothbrush for the hard to get bits. Suspension pivots and horse link thingy on the FSR. All this effort really cuts back on excessive soap use (expense) and gets the job done effectively.

All that said, the chain soaking during that time while on the bike works well. Later that night or the following day is when I follow up with lube. I'll randomly spin the cranks to push out any water for the next few hours, etc.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> I never use a degreaser at all. Keeping the chain reasonably clean by regular lube and wipe downs eliminates that need for me.


This.

I haven't degreased a chain of mine in decades. Which makes sense because I don't grease my chain to begin with.

Only time I find myself reaching for a degreaser is if I'm working on rehabbing some side-of-the-road find or a random friend/kid's ****-bike that has had motor oil dumped on the chain or something at some point in it's life.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Forest Rider said:


> ... Maybe a toothbrush too...
> 
> ProTip: Use somebody elses tooth brush.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Gman7 said:


> I use mineral spirits to strip the chain and then Dumond tech to relube it. The mineral spirits will loosen dirt deep in the chain and float it out.


Not an option for CA residents. Thank you CARB nazis.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

UPSed said:


> Simple Green is fine if diluted. Full strength, it's corrosive. Personally I just use a wax based lube. Wipe chain down, lube, ride, repeat.


Also don't soak in simple green. put it on, wipe it off.



slapheadmofo said:


> This.
> 
> I haven't degreased a chain of mine in decades. Which makes sense because I don't grease my chain to begin with.
> 
> Only time I find myself reaching for a degreaser is if I'm working on rehabbing some side-of-the-road find or a random friend/kid's ****-bike that has had motor oil dumped on the chain or something at some point in it's life.


also maybe if I've used a wet lube during a sloppy wet winter season and wish to switch back to a dry lube for summer.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Another good way to clean a chain is some WD-40 on a rag. Cleans off any muck without causing any damage. After a quick wipe down I lube with Dumonde Tech like the others.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Call me old fashion because for awhile, a few decades by now come to think about it, I put a drop on every link, give the crank few turns to work it in, let it sit for a few and then wipe it off.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Call me old fashion because for awhile, a few decades by now come to think about it, I put a drop on every link, give the crank few turns to work it in, let it sit for a few and then wipe it off.


This has worked for me for a few decades as well. 
People love to overcomplicate ****.


----------

